# Sea shanties & sea songs



## oliver_twisted (May 10, 2011)

Ίσως το πιο γνωστό sea shanty να είναι το *Drunken Sailor*. Αμέτρητες οι παραλλαγές του. Ακόμα και στον Μπομπ Σφουγγαράκι παίζει, αν στήσετε αυτί. 

Εδώ από τους Irish Rovers. Α! Και να πω ότι στον στίχο "Put him in bed with the captain's daughter", δεν πρόκειται για την κόρη του καπετάνιου, αλλά για το μαστίγιο που μας είναι γνωστό ως η γάτα με τις εννιά ουρές! [Πατήστε εδώ για τη συνέχεια ακριβώς από κάτω...]


_Mod's note: Εδώ θα βρείτε συγκεντρωμένα τα τραγούδια αυτού του νήματος _

1. Drunken sailor (traditional) - Irish Rovers
2. South Australia (trad.) - Fisherman's Friends
3. Blow the man down (trad.)
4. Santianna (trad.) και Santy Anno - Victory Sings at Sea
5. Sag mir, was machen die Matrosen (_Drunken sailor_)
6. Ο χορός του μηχανικού (Κάλυμνος)
7. Όλος ο κόσμος θάλασσα - Γιώργης Φασουλάς & Κώστας Καλλέργης
8. The Lifeboat Mona - Dubliners
9. Sea Shanty - The Pogues
10. the Dreadnought - the Dreadnoughts
11. Santiano - Hugues Aufray
12. The Cruel Sea - The Dakotas
13.  Windy old weather
14. Sailing Over The Dogger Bank
15. All for me grog - The Dubliners


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 10, 2011)

*Sea Shanties & Sea songs*

Ίσως το πιο γνωστό sea shanty να είναι το "Drunken Sailor". Αμέτρητες οι παραλλαγές του. Ακόμα και στον Μπομπ Σφουγγαράκι παίζει, αν στήσετε αυτί.

Εδώ από τους Irish Rovers. Α! Και να πω ότι στον στίχο "Put him in bed with the captain's daughter", δεν πρόκειται για την κόρη του καπετάνιου, αλλά για το μαστίγιο που μας είναι γνωστό ως η γάτα με τις εννιά ουρές!






Intro:

What'll we do with a drunken sailor,
What'll we do with a drunken sailor,
What'll we do with a drunken sailor,
Earl-aye in the morning?

Traditional verses:

1. Shave his belly with a rusty razor,(x3)
2. Put him in the long boat till he's sober,(x3)
3. Stick him in the scuppers with a hose-pipe on him.(x3)
4. Put him in bed with the captain's daughter.(x3)

Chorus:

Weigh heigh and up she rises
Weigh heigh and up she rises
Weigh heigh and up she rises
Earl-aye in the morning

Ending Chorus:

That's what we do with a drunken Sailor,
That's what we do with a drunken Sailor,
That's what we do with a drunken Sailor,
Earl-aye in the morning


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 10, 2011)

Επόμενο αγαπημένο, το South Australia. Το τραγουδούσαν κυρίως όταν ανέβαζαν την άγκυρα φεύγοντας από το λιμάνι. Στη γουίκι λέει ότι οι ναυτικοί συγκινούνταν τόσο με αυτό το τραγούδι που το ζητούσαν ως τελευταία επιθυμία για να φύγουν ευχαριστημένοι από τον μάταιο τούτον κόσμο!

Εδώ από Fisherman's Friends (δείτε το όμως κι από Dubliners, αξίζει)






Lyrics (Halyard shanty)
In South Australia I was born
Heave away. Haul away!
South Australia round Cape Horn
And we're bound for South Australia

Haul away you rolling king
Heave away! Haul away!
All the way you'll hear me sing
And we're bound for South Australia

As I walked out one morning fair
Heave away! Haul away!
It's there I met Miss Nancy Blair
And we're bound for South Australia

There ain't but one thing that grieves my mind
Heave away! Haul away!
It's to leave Miss Nancy Blair behind
And we're bound for South Australia

I run her all night I run her all day
Heave away! Haul away!
Run her before we sailed away
And we're bound for South Australia

I shook her up I shook her down
Heave away! Haul away!
I shook her round and round and round
And we're bound for South Australia

And as you wollop round Cape Horn
Heave away! Haul away!
You'll wish that you had never been born
And we're bound for South Australia

I wish I was on Australia's strand
Heave away! Haul away!
With a bottle of whiskey in my hand
And we're bound for South Australia

In South Australia my native land
Heave away! Haul away!
Full of rocks, and fleas, and thieves, and sand
And we're bound for South Australia

Lyrics (Capstan shanty)
(solo) Oh South Australia's my native home
(chorus) Heave away! Heave away!
(solo) Oh South Australia's my native home
(chorus) We're bound for South Australia.
Heave away, heave away
Oh heave away, you ruler king,
We're bound for South Australia

(solo lines only)
I see my wife standing on the quay
The tears do start as she waves to me.

I'll tell you the truth and I'll tell you no lie;
If I don't love that girl I hope I may die.

And now I'm bound for a foreign strand,
With a bottle of whisky in my hand.

I'll drink a glass to the foreign shore
And one to the girl that I adore.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 10, 2011)

Κλασσικό και αγαπημένο, το Blow the man down

Στίχους δε βάζω γιατί υπάρχουν τόσες πολλές παραλλαγές που μόνο η επωδός μένει ίδια.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 10, 2011)

"Santianna", also known as "Santiana", "Santy Anna", "Santayana", "Santiano", "Santy Anno" and other variations, is a sea shanty relating to the Mexican General Antonio López de Santa Anna.

Υπέροχη μελωδία και πολύ ωραία εκτέλεση, δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω από ποιούς...


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2011)

Πολύ ωραίο νήμα, Όλι@Sea! :up:

Και ωραία η εκτέλεση του Santy Anno από τους Victory Sings at Sea. :)

Θα με πάρετε κι εμένα στο μπάρκο, μόλις τελειώσω τα επείγοντα;


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 10, 2011)

Αμέ αμέ! Σε περιμένουμε, Δαεμάνε! Γιο χο χο! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 10, 2011)

Δεν είναι δύσκολο να βρεις γερμανικά παραδοσιακά τραγούδια· δύσκολο είναι να βρεις κάποια που να μη χρησιμοποιήθηκαν κάποια στιγμή από τη ναζιστική προπαγάνδα. Γι' αυτό, επιφυλάσσομαι. Όμως είναι τόσο ωραίαη ιδέα σου Ολ, και τόσο ωραία ιδέα το νήμα που ξεκίνησες, που καταθέτω τον *Μεθυσμένο ναύτη* σε γερμανική βερσιόν.

_Sag mir, was machen die Matrosen_






Sag mir was machen die Matrosen,
Wenn auf dem Meer die Wellen tosen,
Norweger, Deutsche und Franzosen,
Morgens in der Frühe?

Ho, hey und hoch die Segel,
Ho, hey und hoch die Segel,
Ho, hey und hoch die Segel,
Morgens in der Frühe.

Singen die alten Seemannslieder,
laut und das Schiff geht auf und nieder,
Hört ihr der Käpten schreit schon wieder,
Morgens in der Frühe!

Ho, hey....

Würden so gern den Mädchen winken,
Rum oder Schnaps oder Whiskey trinken,
Lieber als im Meer versinken,
Morgens in der Frühe.

Ho, hey...

(Text: Jürgen Schöniges)


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2011)

...
Επειδή η νηματανοίξασα Όλιβερ δεν μας έδωσε αναλυτικές προδιαγραφές για τους σκοπούς του νήματος, δοκιμάζω τα όρια με δυο σκοπούς ελληνικούς. Ναυτικός λαός οι Έλληνες, με ακτογραμμή τρανή και νησιά αμέτρητα, έχουν στήσει χορούς κι έχουν πει τραγούδια αναρίθμητα για τη θάλασσα, την αγκαλιά της και τους πόνους της. Από τα πιο συγκινητικά, αυτά των σφουγγαράδων της Καλύμνου. 

Πρώτα τα Καλημερίσματα, της δουλειάς όπως τα shanties, αλλά τα 'λεγαν οι γυναίκες στη στεριά.
Αντιγράφω από τη σχετική σελίδα του ΕΠΑΛ Καλύμνου.
Το ‘καλημέρισμα’ με την πολύ εκφραστική και χρωματική κλίμακα της μελωδίας του, είναι το λυπητερό τραγούδι με το οποίο η γυναίκα του ξενιτεμένου σφουγγαρά του στέλνει την σκέψη της. Σαν μοιρολόι, με συνοδεία από τον ήχο της μυλόπετρας όπου άλεθαν το στάρι. Συνήθεια που έχει μείνει έως σήμερα και όταν τραγουδούν τα ‘καλημερίσματα’ οι Καλύμνιες συνοδεύουν το τραγούδι τους με μια χαρακτηριστική περιστροφική κίνηση.​Άννα-Μαρία Θεοδώρου, Άννα Σπίνουλα, Σπυριδούλα Ζαχαρή και Αφεντούλα Καλτσίδη





Κάποια από τα παραδοσιακά δίστιχα υπάρχουν εδώ.


Δεν καλοφαίνεται στο βίντεο, αλλά ζωντανά δεν είδα στη ζωή μου χορό πιο σπαρακτικό από τον χορό του Μηχανικού 
που πέτυχα μικρός στην Κάλυμνο. 






Από την ίδια σελίδα:
Ο άλλοτε αρτιμελής και λεβέντης σφουγγαράς είναι τώρα παράλυτος και σακάτης, κρατάει μπαστούνι και σέρνει τα πόδια του. Ο άλλοτε δεινός χορευτής και γλεντζές έχασε ένα από τα μέσα έκφρασης στο χορό: τα πολύτιμα πόδια του. Η ψυχή όμως με καμία νόσο και σωματική παράλυση δεν λυγίζει. Ακούει τη μουσική, έρχεται στο κέφι, ξεχνά τον πόνο και τον καημό, θέλει να χορέψει μα δεν μπορεί. Πιάνεται στον κύκλο και προσπαθεί να κάνει βήματα, μα δεν μπορεί, πέφτει, σηκώνεται με το μπαστούνι, συνεχίζει την προσπάθεια, η μουσική τρέχει, εκείνος θέλει μα δεν μπορεί... Αυτήν ακριβώς την προσπάθεια για συμμετοχή στο χορό του «πιασμένου» δύτη που στις αρχές του αιώνα ήταν τραγική, σε νεώτερους χρόνους ο λαογραφικά δημιουργικός Καλυμνιακός λαός μετέτρεψε σε δικό του χορό με όνομα και μορφή ιδαίτερη σε σχέση με τους άλλους χορευτικούς τύπους του νησιού.

Ο Χορός του μηχανικού χορεύεται σε διάφορες εκδηλώσεις είτε έχουν σφουγγαράδικο περιεχόμενο είτε όχι (γάμους, γλέντια, πανηγύρια) και είναι πολύ αγαπητός. Είναι απομίμηση του πιασμένου μηχανικού, δηλαδή του δύτη που βουτούσε με σκάφανδρο κι έχει πιαστεί, δηλαδή έχει πάθει τη νόσο των δυτών (ημιπαράλυση).

Αυτός ο χορός ξεκίνησε σχεδόν πριν από 50 χρόνια. Όμως τις ρίζες του πραγματικού χορού με ήρωα αληθινά πιασμένο μηχανικό, θα τις αναζητήσουμε στα τέλη του περασμένου αιώνα. Τότε είχαμε τους πρώτους μηχανικούς και τους πρώτους «πιασμένους». Η παντελής άγνοια κανόνων κατάδυσης (βάθος, χρόνος, γενική συμπεριφορά) ήταν η αιτία που υπήρχαν πολλά θύματα «σκασμένοι και πιασμένοι»... 
Τα γλέντια γινόντουσαν στις ταβέρνες με χορούς και βιολιά και λαούτα. Παρακολουθούσαν και αυτοί που η πίκρα τους ήταν πιο ελαφριά και μπορούσαν να σύρουν τα πόδια τους με το μπαστούνι. Μετά από ένα-δύο ποτηράκια δεν πίστευαν ότι δεν μπορούσαν να χορέψουν και ότι έπρεπε να αρνηθούν της χαρές της ζωής. Ο πιο ζωηρός ακουμπώντας πάνω στους άλλους προσπαθούσε να κάνει λίγα τρεμουλιαστά βήματα χορού και σιγά σιγά όταν συνειδητοποιούσε ότι δεν μπορούσε να χορέψει, οι φίλοι του τον κρατούσαν με πόνο ψυχής, αναλογιζόμενοι ότι θα μπορούσαν κι εκείνοι να πάθουν τα ίδια. Και μετά αδύναμος καθώς ήταν καθόταν στην καρέκλα και του γέμιζαν το ποτήρι με κρασί για να σβήσει τον καημό του. 

Μετά από τον πόλεμο (1952), ένας Καλύμνιος απόφοιτος της Γυμναστικής Ακαδημίας Σωματικής Αγωγής, ο Θεόφιλος Κλωνάρης, γιος μηχανικού σφουγγαράδικου προσελήφθη στο συγκρότημα της Δώρας Στράτου. Έτσι αποφάσισε να μιμηθεί ο ίδιος το χορό του μηχανικού, ο Θ. Κλωνάρης δίδαξε τον χορό στο Λύκειο Ελληνίδων και αρκετοί νέοι μας έμαθαν να τον χορεύουν, ενθουσιάζοντας Έλληνες και ξένους. Ο χορός του μηχανικού είναι γνήσια Καλύμνικος χορός και καθαρά αντρικός.​

Αν σκοπός σου δεν ήταν να επεκταθούμε σε τέτοιους σκοπούς, Όλιβερ, πες το να πιάσω άλλους. :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 11, 2011)

@Daeman: Μύρισε θάλασσα το νήμα, Δαεμάνε! Συγκλονιστικός ο χορός του μηχανικού! 
Το νήμα είναι ελεύθερο και απέραντο σαν τη θάλασσα και χωράει ό,τι εσείς θέλετε! 

@Δόκτωρ: πολύ ωραίος ο μεθυσμένος ναύτης στα γερμανικά! Κι άλλο! Κι άλλο!


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2011)

...
Ορίστε λοιπόν και κάτι από την πατρίδα μου. 
Ξέρω, εκτός από τις αναφορές στη θάλασσα, δεν είναι θαλασσινό, αλλά θάλασσα μυρίζει. 
Στην υγειά σου, Όλιβερ!

Όλος ο κόσμος θάλασσα - Γιώργης Φασουλάς - Κώστας Καλλέργης






Όλος ο κόσμος θάλασσα κι εσύ 'σαι τ' ακρογιάλι
Ανάθεμα σας, κύματα, ένα να μη με βγάλει

Ο έρωτάς τση, θάλασσα, και πώς να τση σιμώσω
που εφούντωσε και πιο πολύ πνίγει με κάθε τόσο

Όντε πονείς να μου το λες, να κλαίω γω για σένα
Για δεν μπορώ να τα θωρώ τα μάτια σου κλαμένα

Πάμε για άλλων θαλασσών τώρα. :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 11, 2011)

Μια λυπητερή, πραγματική ιστορία για ένα σκοτσέζικο διασωστικό σκάφος, την "Mona", που τα ξημερώματα της 8 Δεκεμβρίου 1959 αναποδογύρισε στη διάρκεια επιχείρισης διάσωσης. Από την κακοκαιρία είχαν σπάσει τα σχοινιά του πλοίου-φάρου North Carr Lightship και το παράσερναν τα άγρια κύματα στα ανοιχτά. Η Μόνα ήταν το μόνο σκάφος που μπορούσε να βοηθήσει στην περιοχή. Το τελευταίο μήνυμα που μετέδωσε από τον ασύρματο ήταν στις 4:48. Η Μόνα βρέθηκε αναποδογυρισμένη. Το 8μελές της πλήρωμα είχε χαθεί. Το πλοίο-φάρος σώθηκε μαζί με το πλήρωμά του. 







Στα 24 χρόνια ζωής της, η Μόνα είχε σώσει 118 ζωές.








The Lifeboat Mona

(της Peggy Seeger, εκτέλεση από Dubliners)
Remember December fifty-nine
The howling wind and the driving rain
Remember the gallant men who drowned
On the lifeboat, Mona was her name

The wind did blow and the sea rose up
Beat the land with mighty waves
At St Andrew's Bay the lightship fought
The sea until her moorings gave

Remember December fifty-nine
The howling wind and the driving rain
Remember the gallant men who drowned
On the lifeboat, Mona was her name

The captain signalled to the shore
"We must have help or we'll go down"
From Broughty Ferry at two a.m.
They sent the lifeboat Mona out

Remember December fifty-nine
The howling wind and the driving rain
Remember the gallant men who drowned
On the lifeboat, Mona was her name

Eight men formed that gallant crew
They set their boat against the main
The wind's so hard and the sea's so rough
We'll never see land or home again

Remember December fifty-nine
The howling wind and the driving rain
Remember the gallant men who drowned
On the lifeboat, Mona was her name

Three hours went by and the Mona called
"The wind blows hard and the sea runs high"
In the morning on Carnoustie Beach
The Mona and her crew did lie

Remember December fifty-nine
The howling wind and the driving rain
Remember the gallant men who drowned
On the lifeboat, Mona was her name

Five lay drowned in the cabin there
Two were washed up on the shore
Eight men died when the boat capsized
And the eighth is lost forever more

Remember December fifty-nine
The howling wind and the driving rain
Remember the gallant men who drowned
On the lifeboat, Mona was her name

Remember December fifty-nine
The howling wind and the driving rain
The men who leave the land behind
And the men who'll never see land again

Remember December fifty-nine
The howling wind and the driving rain
The men who leave the land behind
And the men who'll never see land again


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2011)

...
Sea Shanty - The Pogues






Dear dirty London in the pouring rain
I wish to God I was back on the sea again
Though that belongs to the world of never will be
There was never a wilder bastard than me on the sea

I could fuck all the whores in damnation me boys
Though they wriggled and hollered and made a great noise
Then I'd drink till I stank and then drink plenty more
And I won't go down to the sea any more

But if I had ten pounds then I'd raise a loud cheer
And I'd toast all me neighbours both distant and dear
And I'd shoot back great belly-crippling buckets of beer
And a pox and a curse on the people round here

Wouldn't give you me the price of a half pint of beer 
Wouldn't give you me the price of a cup of good cheer
A pox and a curse on the people round here

A man's ambition must indeed be small
To write his name upon a shithouse wall
But before I die I'll add my regal scrawl
To show the world I'm left with sweet fuck all

And when all of us bold shithouse poets do die
A monument grand they will raise to the sky
A monument made just to mark our great wit
A monument of solid shit now me boys

I met with Bill James we fought over crusts
I called him a whore and he booted me crotch
Then we shared out the jack and we thought it a treat
The compliments pass when the quality meet


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 12, 2011)

Εάν έχετε διαβάσει μικροί, όπως εγώ, το "Θαλασσόλυκοι" (Captains Courageous) του Κίπλινγκ, σίγουρα θα γοητευθήκατε από τα τραγούδια των ναυτικών και θα αναρωτηθήκατε πώς να είναι οι στίχοι στα αγγλικά και η μελωδία τους. Σας έχω εδώ το πρώτο από τα δύο τραγούδια που τραγουδάει ο Ντίσκο: the Dreadnought (ναι, αυτό που έλεγε: _Ατρόμητο τον λέγαν, κι ήταν αληθινά_)





Ο πραγματικός Ατρόμητος
(*Προσοχή γιατί Dreadnoughts λέγονται επίσης και τα πολεμικά πλοία, αλλά ο ορίτζιναλ Ατρόμητος ήταν αυτός)

Δεν υπάρχουν πολλές εκτελέσεις στο γιουτιούμπι, οπότε βάζω την καλύτερη, σε celtic-rock ύφος.






Οι στίχοι είναι διαφορετικοί και στο βιβλίο (στο πρωτότυπο εννοώ), αλλά και στο νέτι παίζουνε πολλές παραλλαγές (όπως πάντα στα παραδοσιακά τραγούδια)


----------



## nevergrown (May 12, 2011)

Kαι τι δεν μου θύμισες Oliver_twisted με το #4. Μερσί!

Στα γαλλικά υπάρχουν πολλές βερσιόν του "Santiano". http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=santiano&aq=f

Santiano《圣帝雅罗号》Hugues Aufray






Santiano Hugues Aufray







1
C'est un fameux trois-mâts, fin comme un oiseau,
Hisse et ho, Santiano
Dix-huits noeuds, quatre cents tonneaux,
Je suis fier d'y être matelot.
R
Tiens bon la barre et tiens bon le vent,
Hisse et ho, Sant
iano
Si Dieu veut, toujours droit devant,
Nous irons jusqu'à San Francisco.
2
Je pars pour de longs mois en laissant Margot
Hisse et ho, Santiano
D'y penser, j'avais le coeur gros
En doublant les feux de Saint Malo.
3
On prétend que là-bas, l'argent
coule à flots
Hisse et ho, Santiano
On trouve l'or au fond des ruisseaux,
J'en rapporterai plusieurs lingots.
4
Un jour je reviendrai, chargé de cadeaux
Hisse et ho, Santiano
Au pays, j'irai voir Margot,
À son doigt, je passerai l'anneau.
R'
Tiens
bon la barre et tiens bon le vent,
Hisse et ho, Santiano
Sur la mer qui fait le gros dos
Nous irons jusqu'à San Francisco.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 12, 2011)

Hisse et Ho!!! Μπράβο, Nevergrown! :)


----------



## Cadmian (May 12, 2011)




----------



## oliver_twisted (May 12, 2011)

'Αλλο τραγουδάκι που μπόρεσα να βρω από τους Θαλασσόλυκους (βλέπε πιο πάνω) είναι το windy old weather (αυτό που τραγουδάει ο Νταν με τον Λονγκ Τζον και με το οποίο τσαντίζεται ο Τομ Πλατ). Και πάλι οι στίχοι είναι λίγο αλλαγμένοι στο βιβλίο, αλλά είναι αυτό. Αρκετά χαρωπό τραγουδάκι:






In this windy old weather, stormy old weather
Whilst when the wind blows we'll all go together
In this windy old weather, stormy old weather
Whilst when the wind blows we'll all go together

In this windy old weather, stormy old weather
Whilst when the wind blows we'll all go together

And up jumped the herring, the king of the sea
He sang out old skipper, now you can catch me
In this windy old weather, stormy old weather
Whilst when the wind blows we'll all go together

And up jumped the mackrel with his stripped back
He sang out old skipper, hum haul your main tag
In this windy old weather, stormy old weather
Whilst when the wind blows we'll all go together

And up jumped the sprat, the smallest of all
He sang out old skipper, hum haul your trawl haul
In this windy old weather, stormy old weather
Whilst when the wind blows we'll all go together

And up jumped the crab with his great long claw
He sang out old skipper, you'll run us ashore
In this windy old weather, stormy old weather
Whilst when the wind blows we'll all go together

And up jumped the herring, all broken and spent
He sang rifting's finished now who'll pay the rent
In this windy old weather, stormy old weather
Whilst when the wind blows we'll all go together

And up jumped the herring, right under the lay
He sang rifting's finished, who's bother with me
In this windy old weather, stormy old weather
Whilst when the wind blows we'll all go together

And up jumped the herring, the king of a shore
He sang rifting's finished, gotta stay on the door
In this windy old weather, stormy old weather
Whilst when the wind blows we'll all go together


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 13, 2011)

Αυτό το τραγούδι δεν το ήξερα, το έμαθα σε ένα επεισόδιο του Μπομπ Σφουγγαράκη, με τίτλο Sailor Mouth, στο οποίο ο Μπομπ, προφανώς, βρίζει σαν ναύτης (τη λατρεύω αυτή τη σειρά). Το τραγούδι είναι απλά απίστευτο και λέγεται "Sailing Over The Dogger Bank" (δείτε για το Dogger Bank εδώ)


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 13, 2011)

Αφού πιάσαμε τα "tough" πληρώματα, συνεχίζω στον ίδιο τόνο:

All for me grog, από τα πιο γνωστά θαλασσινά drinking songs.






chorus:
and it's all for me grog, me jolly, jolly grog
all for me beer and tobacco
i spent all me tin on the ladies drinkin' gin
far across the western ocean i must wander

i'm sick in the head and i haven't been to bed
since first i came ashore with me plunder
i've seen centipedes and snakes, me head is full of aches
and i think i'll take a path for way out yonder
chorus

where are me boots me noggin' noggin' boots
they're all sold for beer and tobacco
see the soles they were thin and the uppers were lettin' in
and the heels were looking out for better weather
chorus

where is me shirt me noggin' noggin' shirt
it's all sold for beer and tobacco
the sleeves they were worn out and the collar being turned about
and the arse is looking out for better weather
chorus

where is me wife me noggin' noggin' wife
she's all sold for beer and tobacco
you see her front was wore out and her tail being kicked about
and i'd say she's looking out for better weather
chorus

where is me bed me noggin' noggin' bed
it's all sold for beer and tobacco
you see i lent it to a whore and now the mattress is all wore
and the sheets are looking out for better weather
chorus


----------



## nevergrown (May 18, 2011)

La Mer. Charles Trénet







*La mer*
Qu'on voit danser le long des golfes clairs
A des reflets d'argent
La mer
Des reflets changeants
*Sous la pluie*

La mer
Au ciel d'été confond
Ses blancs moutons
Avec les anges si purs
La mer bergère d'azur
*Infinie*

Voyez
Près des étangs
Ces grands roseaux mouillés
Voyez
Ces oiseaux blancs
Et ces maisons rouillées

La mer
Les a bercés
Le long des golfes clairs
Et d'une chanson d'amour
La mer
*A bercé mon coeur pour la vie*


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2011)

...
Fifteen Men On The Dead Man's Chest (or Derelict) - Roger Wagner Chorale


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2011)

Το τρικάταρτο εκπαιδευτικό ιστιοφόρο του γερμανικού ναυτικού Gorch Fock είναι το δεύτερο πλοίο με το όνομα αυτό. Πρόκειται για το ψευδώνυμο του συγγραφέα Γιόχαν Κίναου, που έγραψε θαλασσινές ιστορίες στα βορειογερμανικά (Plattdeutsch) και σκοτώθηκε στη ναυμαχία του Σκαγεράκη/Κατεγάτη.

Το πλοίο ήταν επί καιρό στα πρωτοσέλιδα των γερμανικών εφημερίδων καθώς (αντιγράφω από τη βίκη):

_On 7 November 2010, a female officer-candidate died as a consequence of falling from the rigging. The accident happened during an exercise while the ship was moored in the port of Salvador da Bahia (Brasil). In the aftermath of the latest accident, naval cadets refused to climb the 40-meters mast, and four of them were subsequently accused of "inciting rebellion". This was described as a mutiny in some accounts. Officers' training on board the Gorch Fock was suspended pending a thorough review of training protocols and indeed the entire training program. According to a 19 November 2010 statement by Fleet Command, the officer candidates then on board were to be flown back to Germany to continue their training while the ship was docked in Ushuaia, Argentina. The captain was suspended, and a commission was appointed to investigate claims of sexual harassment and improper conduct. On 13 March 2011, all charges against the captain were dismissed.​_​


Το τραγούδι του _Γκορχ Φοκ_:​


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 1, 2011)

Δύο διαφορετικές ματιές στο διήγημα The White Ship, από δύο διαφορετικά συγκροτήματα σε δύο τελείως διαφορετικές χρονικές περιόδους:


----------



## somnambulist (Oct 1, 2011)

Ζωντανή ηχογράφηση από το 1961 με τον Παγιουμτζή και τον Βαμβακάρη που το ερμηνεύει σπαραχτικά






Κι αυτό χωρίς σχόλια


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2011)

...
Σ' ευχαριστώ που το ξανάκουσα, somnambulist. Τώρα που είν' αργά, μετά του Βαμβακάρη, ο σπαραγμός του Μπάτη. 

Ο θερμαστής - Γιώργος Μπάτης





 
Μηχανικός στη μηχανή
και ναύτης στο τιμόνι
κι ο θερμαστής στο στόκολο
μ' έξι φωτιές μαλώνει

Αγάντα, θερμαστάκι μου,
και ρίχνε τις φτυαριές σου
μέσα στο καζανάκι σου
να φτιάξουν οι φωτιές σου

Κάργα ρασκέτα και λοστό
τον Μπέη να περάσω
και μες στου Κάρντιφ τα νερά
εκεί να πάω ν' αράξω

Μα η φωτιά είναι φωτιά,
μα η φωτιά είναι λαύρα
κι η θάλασσα μου τα 'κανε
τα σωθικά μου μαύρα


----------



## daeman (Jan 7, 2012)

...
My son John (trad.) - Tim Hart and Maddy Prior






My son John was tall and slim
He had a leg for every limb
But now he's got no legs at all
For he run a race with a cannonball
With me roo rum rar, faddle diddle dar
Whack faddlle liddle with me roo rum rar.

Oh were you deaf, were you blind
When you left your two fine legs behind
Or was it sailing on the sea
Lost your two fine legs right down to the knee
With me roo rum rar etc.

Oh I was not deaf, I was not blind
When I left my two fine legs behind
Nor was it sailing on the sea,
Lost my two fine legs right down to the knee
With me roo rum rar, etc.

For I was tall, I was slim
And I had a leg for every limb,
But now I've got no legs at all,
They were both shot away by a cannonball.
With me roo rum rar, etc.

note: a Mrs. McGrath variant, recorded on Tim Hart and Maddy Prior's _Folk Songs of Olde England vol. 2
_http://sniff.numachi.com/pages/tiSONJOHN.html 


Wheeler Street


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 30, 2012)

Μπράβο, Δαεμάνε! Δεν την είχα ακούσει αυτήν την παραλλαγή του Mrs McGrath/My son Ted (από τα πιο γνωστά παραδοσιακά αντιπολεμικά τραγούδια).

Ιδού η εκδοχή που ήξερα εγώ -αν και η παραπάνω,που έχεις εσύ είναι πιο ωραία, από Dubliners (ε, ναι, ποιοι άλλοι;)





και εδώ σε πολύ όμορφη εκτέλεση από Springsteen


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jan 30, 2012)

Το πειρατικό του κάπτεν Τζίμη


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2012)

...
Whiskey in the jar (Irish trad.) - Jerry Garcia & David Grisman 






As I was going over the far-famed Kerry mountains,
I met with Captain Farrell and his money he was counting.
I first produced my pistol and then produced my rapier,
Saying, "Stand and deliver for I am a bold deceiver."

CHORUS:
With me ring, am-ah-do, am-ah-dah! Whack! Fol-the-daddy-oh!
Whack! Fol-the-daddy-oh! There's whiskey in the jar!

He counted out his money and it made a pretty penny.
I put it in my pocket and I gave it to my Jenny.
She sighed and she swore that she never would deceive me,
But the Devil take the women, for they never can be easy.

CHORUS:

I went into my chamber, all for to take a slumber,
I dreamt of gold and jewels and for sure it was no wonder.
But Jenny drew my charges, she filled them up with water.
She sent for Captain Farrell to be ready for the slaughter.

CHORUS:

'Twas early in the morning, before I rose to travel,
Up comes a band of footmen and likewise Captain Farrell.
I then produced my pistol, for she stole away my rapier.
But I couldn't shoot the water, so a prisoner I was taken.

CHORUS:

If anyone can aid me, it's my brother in the army.
If I but knew his station, be it Cork or in Killarney.
And if he'd come and join me, we'd go roving in Kilkenny.
I swear he'd treat me fairer than my darling, sporting Jenny.

http://kristinhall.org/songbook/SeaAndPub/WhiskeyInTheJar.html


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 18, 2012)

Και λέω τι δεν έχουμε βάλει, τι δεν έχουμε βάλει...Ορίστε:

The leaving of Liverpool
Από Pogues αυτή τη φορά. :)






Fare thee well to you, my own true love,
There were many fare thee wells
I am bound for California,
A place that I know right well







So fare thee well, my own true love,
For when I return, united we will be
It's not the leaving of Liverpool that grieves me,
But my darling when I think of thee

I am bound on a Yankee clipper ship,
Davy Crockett is her name,
And her Captain's name it is Burgess,
And they say that she's a floating hell

So fare thee well, my own true love,
For when I return, united we will be
It's not the leaving of Liverpool that grieves me,
But my darling when I think of thee

Oh I've sailed with Burgess once before
And I think I know him well
If a man's a sailor he will get along
If he's not then he's sure to tell


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 16, 2012)

Ratcliffe Highway -trad. ζωντανή εκτέλεση από Ronnie Drew το 1964






As I was a-walking down London
From Wapping to Ratcliffe Highway
I chanced to pop into a Ale-house
To spend a long night and a day

A young doxy came rolling up to me
And asked if I'd money to sport
For a bottle of wine changed a guinea
And she quickly replied: 'That's the sort'

When the bottle was put on the table
There was glasses for everyone
When I asked for the change of my guinea
She tipped me a verse of her song

This lady flew into a passion
And placed both her hands on her hip
Saying: 'Sailor, don't you know our fashion?
Do you think you're on board of your ship?'

'If this is your fashion to rob me
Such a fashion I'll never abide
So launch out the change of my guinea
Or else I'll give you a broadside'

A gold watch hung over the mantel
So the change of my guinea I take
And down the stairs I run nimbly
Saying: 'Darn my old boots, I'm well paid'

The night being dark in my favour
To the river I quickly did creep
And I jumped in a boat bound for Deptford
And got safe aboard of my ship

So come all you bold young sailors
That ramble down Ratcliffe Highway
If you chance you go into a Ale-house
Beware, lads, how long you do stay

For the wine and the women invite you
And your heart will be all in a rage
If you give them a guinea for a bottle
You can go to the devil for your change


----------



## bernardina (Jul 17, 2012)

*Amsterdam  Jacques Brel (live)*







Dans le port d`Amsterdam 
Y a des marins qui chantent 
Les rêves qui les hantent 
Au large d`Amsterdam 
Dans le port d`Amsterdam 
Y a des marins qui dorment 
Comme des oriflammes 
Le long des berges mornes 
Dans le port d`Amsterdam 
Y a des marins qui meurent 
Pleins de bière et de drames 
Aux premières lueurs 
Mais dans le port d`Amsterdam 
Y a des marins qui naissent 
Dans la chaleur épaisse 
Des langueurs océanes 

Dans le port d`Amsterdam 
Y a des marins qui mangent 
Sur des nappes trop blanches 
Des poissons ruisselants 
Ils vous montrent des dents 
A croquer la fortune 
A décroisser la lune 
A bouffer des haubans 
Et ça sent la morue 
Jusque dans le coeur des frites 
Que leurs grosses mains invitent 
A revenir en plus 
Puis se lèvent en riant 
Dans un bruit de tempête 
Referment leur braguette 
Et sortent en rotant 

Dans le port d`Amsterdam 
Y a des marins qui dansent 
En se frottant la panse 
Sur la panse des femmes 
Et ils tournent et ils dansent 
Comme des soleils crachés 
Dans le son déchiré 
D`un accordéon rance 
Ils se tordent le cou 
Pour mieux s`entendre rire 
Jusqu`à ce que tout à coup 
L`accordéon expire 
Alors le geste grave 
Alors le regard fier 
Ils ramènent leur batave 
Jusqu`en pleine lumière 

Dans le port d`Amsterdam 
Y a des marins qui boivent 
Et qui boivent et reboivent 
Et qui reboivent encore 
Ils boivent à la santé 
Des putains d`Amsterdam 
De Hambourg ou d`ailleurs 
Enfin ils boivent aux dames 
Qui leur donnent leur joli corps 
Qui leur donnent leur vertu 
Pour une pièce en or 
Et quand ils ont bien bu 
Se plantent le nez au ciel 
Se mouchent dans les étoiles 
Et ils pissent comme je pleure 
Sur les femmes infidèles 
Dans le port d`Amsterdam 
Dans le port d`Amsterdam.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 17, 2012)

Tο ίδιο στην αγγλική βερσιόν από τον* David Bowie*
Port of Amsterdam








In the port of Amsterdam
There's a sailor who sings
Of the dreams that he brings
From the wide open sea
In the port of Amsterdam
There's a sailor who sleeps
While the river bank weeps
To the old willow tree

In the port of Amsterdam
There's a sailor who dies
Full of beer, full of cries
In a drunken town fight
In the port of Amsterdam
There's a sailor who's born
On a hot muggy morn
By the dawn's early light

In the port of Amsterdam
Where the sailors all meet
There's a sailor who eats
Only fish heads and tails
And he'll show you his teeth
That have rotted too soon
That can haul up the sails
That can swallow the moon

And he yells to the cook 
With his arms open wide
"Hey, bring me more fish
Throw it down by my side"
And he wants so to belch
But he's too full to try
So he stands up and laughs
And he zips up his fly


In the port of Amsterdam
You can see sailors dance
Paunches bursting their pants
Grinding women to porch
They've forgotten the tune
That their whiskey voice croaked
Splitting the night 
With the roar of their jokes
And they turn and they dance
And they laugh and they lust
Till the rancid sound of the accordion bursts
And then out of the night
With their pride in their pants
And the sluts that they tow
Underneath the street lamps

In the port of Amsterdam
There's a sailor who drinks
And he drinks and he drinks
And he drinks once again
He'll drink to the health
Of the whores of Amsterdam
Who've given their bodies
To a thousand other men
Yeah, they've bargained their virtue
Their goodness all gone
For a few dirty coins
Well he just can't go on
Throws his nose to the sky
And he aims it up above
And he pisses like I cry
On the unfaithful love

In the port of Amsterdam
In the port of Amsterdam


----------



## bernardina (Jul 17, 2012)

Επιστροφή στο Αιγαίο και σε ακόμη πιο οικείους ήχους με μια Μπρατσέρα. Εδώ στην την αυθεντική εκτέλεση από την* Άννα και την Αιμιλία Χατζιδάκη *


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2012)

bernardina said:


> *Amsterdam  Jacques Brel (live)*
> [...]





bernardina said:


> Tο ίδιο στην αγγλική βερσιόν από τον* David Bowie*
> Port of Amsterdam
> [...]



Εεεε, κυρία, κυρία, η Μελάνη το έκανε πρώτη. Τη μαρτύρησα να μάθει!   :laugh:

Έχει και δυο ελληνικές αποδόσεις απ' όπου είχα κορφολογήσει όταν υποτίτλισα το _Jacques Brel Is Alive and Well and Living in Paris _(με αναφορά της πηγής στους τελευταίους υπότιτλους βέβαια)_, _και είχα ξεχάσει να την ευχαριστήσω τότε και ντρέπομαι γι' αυτό και βρήκα την ευκαιρία τώρα, σε άλλο μήνα, σε άλλο νήμα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Αόρατη Μελάνη! :)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 18, 2012)

Α, την άτιμηηη
Για τιμωρία, να μεταφράσει πάραυτα και δοσμουκείνα τη Μπρατσέρα σε δύο γλώσσες! :laugh::laugh::twit::twit:


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2013)

...
Song to the Siren - Tim Buckley






Long afloat on shipless oceans
I did all my best to smile
'Til your singing eyes and fingers
Drew me loving to your isle
And you sang
'Sail to me, sail to me
Let me enfold you
Here I am, here I am
Waiting to hold you'

Did I dream you dreamed about me?
Were you hare when I was fox?
Now my foolish boat is leaning
Broken lovelorn on your rocks
For you sing
'Touch me not, touch me not
Come back tomorrow
Oh my heart, oh my heart
Shies from the sorrow'

I am puzzled as the oyster
I am troubled as the tide
Should I stand amid your breakers?
Or should I lie with death my bride?
Hear me sing
'Swim to me, swim to me
Let me enfold you
Here I am, here I am
Waiting to hold you'


----------



## natandri (Feb 28, 2013)

Κι εδώ το ναυάγιο του _Edmund Fitzgerald_, από τον Gordon Lightfoot.

http://youtu.be/NhAvpx-t15s


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2014)

...
Ocean Rain* - Echo & the Bunnymen






All at sea again
And now my hurricanes
Have brought down
This ocean rain
To bathe me again

My ship's a sail
Can you hear its tender frame
Screaming from beneath the waves
Screaming from beneath the waves

All hands on deck at dawn
Sailing to sadder shores
Your port in my heavy storms
Harbours the blackest thoughts
Seven Seas






Stab a sorry heart
With your favourite finger
Paint the whole world blue
And stop your tears from stinging
Hear the cavemen singing
Good news they're bringing

Seven seas
Swimming them so well
Glad to see
My face among them
Kissing the tortoise shell

A longing for
Some fresher feeling
Belonging
Or just forever kneeling
Where is the sense in stealing
Without the grace to be it

Burning my bridges
And smashing my mirrors
Turning to see if you're cowardly
Burning the witches with mother religious
You'll strike the matches and shower me
In water games
Washing the rocks below
Taught and tamed
In time with tear flow

Seven seas
Swimming them so well
Glad to see
My face among them
Kissing the tortoise shell

* Ο ομότιτλος δίσκος βρίσκεται εκεί, για όσο θα υπάρχει στο youtube.


----------



## Tapioco (Mar 27, 2014)

_Canção Do Mar_, Amália Rodrigues 






_Canção do Mar_, Dulce Pontes


----------



## Earion (Mar 25, 2015)

_A Sailor’s Life_. Fairport Convention 






Fairport Convention’s version of this poignant traditional song marks a pivotal point in the development of folk-rock, representing as it does a brilliant fusion of a traditional form with all the dynamic, exploratory approach of modern rock playing. The song had been a part of Sandy Denny’s repertoire when she joined Fairport. As a traditional song it had been known in many forms. 

_A Sailor’s Life_ starts as a plaintive lament on the fickleness of sailors and the agonised waiting endured by their sweethearts until their return. The terrible irony of her rather bitter condemnation of the sailor’s life as ‘merry’ is brought home by the subsequent tragedy. The singer extols her beloved’s virtues before she sets off to find him. She hails a passing ship and is told that he is feared drowned. Beside herself with grief and despair, she runs her boat against a rock. This could be seen as a metaphor for another tragedy as she takes her own life.

The song then echoes the stormy course of the bereaved woman’s grief, as it takes off into a passage of terrific ensemble playing, all instruments interweaving, building to an overwhelming intensity, before settling to a sombre resolution. There are echoes of everything from dirges to hornpipes in an extraordinary composition.

_The Unhalfbricking_ album, from which _A Sailor’s Life_ comes, foreshadowed the more overtly folk-rock album _Liege and Lief_, often considered a classic of its kind. The title _Unhalfbricking_ was taken from a word Sandy Denny came up with in the word game Ghost. The track _A Sailor’s Life_ was done in one take. 

The Basic _Unhalfbricking_ Album Personnel

Sandy Denny - Vocals 
Richard Thompson - Electric & Acoustic Guitars, 
Ashley Hutchings - Bass 
Simon Nicol - Electric & Acoustic Guitars, Electric Dulcimer 
Martin Lamble - Drums 
Dave Swarbrick - Fiddle 

Martin Lamble, a talented musician, died in 1969 in a crash while returning from a gig, aged 19.

Dave Swarbrick, a highly influential fiddle player, has had health problems but joined Fairport on stage for a number in August 2010.

Simon Nicol has been the band’s lead singer and guitarist since 1975.

Ashley Hutchings, an outstanding bassist, has been a major force in music and helps make folk accessible to younger listeners.

Richard Thompson has composed many acclaimed songs and tours regularly. He appears in many polls for the greatest guitarists of all time.

Sandy Denny composed many great and enduring songs. One of the greatest of English folk artists, she died 21 April 1978, aged 31, following a fall.

An annual Fairport festival takes place at Cropredy, the Oxfordshire village.


_A Sailor’s Life_ (lyrics as sung by Sandy Denny)

A sailor’s life, it is a merry life.
He robs young girls of their hearts’ delight.
Leaving them behind to weep and to mourn, 
They never know when they will return.

"Well, there’s four-and-twenty all in a row,
My true love he makes the finest show.
He’s proper tall, genteel withal, 
And if I don’t have him, I’ll have none at all."

"Oh father, build for me a bonny boat,
That on the wide ocean I may float.
And every Queen’s ship that we pass by
There I’ll enquire for my sailor boy."

They had not sailed long on the deep 
When a Queen’s ship they chanced to meet.
"You sailors all, pray tell me true,
Does my sweet William sail among your crew?"

"Oh no, fair maiden, he is not here.
For he’s been drownded we greatly fear. 
On yon green island as we passed it by,
There we lost sight of your sailor boy."

Well, she wrung her hands and she tore her hair.
She was like a young girl in great despair.
And her little boat against a rock did run.
"How can I live now my sweet William is gone?"


The slideshow (best viewed full-screen) is presented as a tribute to all those who have risked their lives at sea through the ages and are risking their lives today. The work of several great marine artists is represented, together with historic prints and photos. Many thanks to all the sources.



*James Nedresky*: A brilliant performance by each member, and to me, maybe the best showcasing of their talents. When I first heard it in ’69, I felt that although it was a rendering of a traditional folk ballad, the music, especially during the break is as beautiful of a psychedelic masterpiece as anything I heard throughout that era. Incredible coordinated solos between guitar and fiddle, along with hypnotic accompaniment, making you wonder if this is not a perfect combination of folk meets acid. Even the way the piece winds down to just somber and quiet guitar chords, it wonderfully echoes Sandy Denny’s gorgeous, mesmerizing vocals. Then, as well as 45 years on, simply superb!


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2016)

...
The Restless Waves - Dirty Three







*Ocean Songs* - Dirty Three






"On _Ocean Songs_, the Dirty Three have expanded themselves immeasurably as a band by holding themselves in to listen, and have made some of the most haunting, poetically profound, and emotionally honest music ever to come out of the "rock" world."


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2017)

...
*A Salty Dog* (1969) - Procol Harum






All hands on deck, we've run afloat
I heard the Captain cry
Explore the ship, replace the cook
Let no one leave alive
Across the straits, around the horn
How far can sailors fly?
A twisted path, our tortured course
And no one left alive

We sailed for parts unknown to man
Where ships come home to die
No lofty peak, nor fortress bold
Could match our captain's eye
Upon the seventh seasick day
We made our port of call
A sand so white, and sea so blue
No mortal place at all

We fired the guns, and burned the mast
And rowed from ship to shore
The captain cried, we sailors wept
Our tears were tears of joy
Now many moons and many Junes
Have passed since we made land
A Salty Dog, the seaman's log
Your witness, my own hand


----------



## Zazula (Jan 10, 2022)

Αν κάτι ηλεϊότροπο ήταν το 2021, τότε αυτό ήταν το σαρωτικό κύμα από sea shanties στο TikTok.













Sea Shanty TikTok Trend Explained


In centuries past, these call-and-response work songs maintained a ship crew's focus on safely navigating often dangerous waters




time.com








__





The viral sea shanty trend sweeping TikTok: We explain the phenomenon | Classical Music


#SeaShantyTikTok is currently dominating social media platforms, thanks to a rendition of 'Wellerman' by a Scottish postman and folk singer. Here, we provide a short history of sea shanties and explain what this viral trend is all about



www.classical-music.com




Τα παραπάνω εντελώς ενδεικτικά, υπάρχουν χιλιάδες βιντεάκια και συναφή δημοσιεύματα αν ψάξετε.


----------

